
I didn't know Google had a store - vaksel
http://www.googlestore.com/home.asp
======
patio11
It isn't technically Google-operated: they've outsourced it, which is fairly
common for promotional goods. (McDonalds doesn't specialize in making
T-shirts, after all.)

What I find _hilarious_ is that if you buy an $8 T-shirt from Google you can
actually talk to a human being about it, which makes that approximately the
only Google-brand product sold for under $100,000 where that is reliably true.

------
tzury
The funniest thing about it that it runs ASP on IIS.

------
tesseract
Google has had a store for a long time. As far as I can tell it was at one
time the only way they were making money - before AdWords and the Google
Appliance were invented.

------
l0nwlf
For more details check this earlier post on HN :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=652807> Apparantly google is outsourcing
it to some 3rd party (in this case it's Merchandise Mania Ltd, Borehamwood,
UK)

------
Mark_B
Forget Google merch...I want some "Bing Bling"

------
apgwoz
And the pens
([http://www.googlestore.com/product.asp?catid=4&code=GO42...](http://www.googlestore.com/product.asp?catid=4&code=GO42057)),
at least the previous incarnation of them, write amazingly well. Does anyone
know where I can get them cheaper (i.e. not GOOG branded)?

~~~
sokoloff
$5.20 (plus shipping) for 4 pens that "write amazingly well" is too much
money? Why not just buy the ones you like and stop spending time/energy on the
"problem"?

~~~
apgwoz
> $5.20 (plus shipping) for 4 pens that "write amazingly well" is too much
> money?

It's not about the money by any means. 1) I use a pen pretty rarely. 2) I'm
not spending time or energy on the "problem."

~~~
sokoloff
When you asked for a cheaper source, I assumed it was somehow about the money.

------
sh1mmer
Quite a few companies have one. Yahoo! has one too
(<http://companystore.yahoo.com/>).

I'm always amazed at the amount of people that stop in front of the Yahoo!
sign to take photos.

~~~
dryicerx
Pretty much any large branded company has their own store. Cisco has a
physical store on campus that sell branded stuff.

------
tzury
now you know.

~~~
beastman82
and knowing is half the battle

------
Tichy
Has anyone tried the bean bags - are they big enough for adults?

~~~
timcederman
Yes. I have one and it's great.

------
timcederman
They also have an on-site store for guests.

------
dzlobin
Oh god, you guys KNOW the hackers at google have so many cheap google
soiveniers at home.

------
johnfn
I don't know if this is exactly 'life changing'... although it is pretty cool.

------
omnipresent1
I love the "SPF 30 Google Sun Stick" :)

------
sho
I didn't know Google Checkout was available in Australia now.

Pretty annoyed that they want CC details before telling me shipping, though. I
wanted some Google grocery bags!

------
onreact-com
What? Google takes on Walmart?

